

HN Feature Request: - doc-film

Feature Request: PG pls consider making the submitted urls which are listed to the right of the submissions as links which would take you to a page where all submissions from that site were listed desc.
======
barry-cotter
Feature request thread, at bottom of page
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=363>

~~~
doc-film
tks

